

Financial Primer For Self-Funded Startups, Part 1 - preston
http://www.prestonlee.com/archives/311

======
jcl
I found this an extremely approachable introduction, and I'd like to see
further parts in the series -- "accounts payable" and "paying yourself" sound
interesting.

How does one typically go about learning this stuff? Do most entrepreneurs
just pick it up from various sources over time, or is there a book or academic
course that is particularly helpful?

~~~
bjelkeman-again
I am sure how people learn this is as varied as their background. I learned by
starting a small business and when it got bigger I got mentoring from other
entrepreneurs as well as had my accountant teach me. I also bought books on
simple accounting, read QuickBooks manuals etc. i.e. wherever I could find the
information.

These type of basic tutorials are useful though.

